# Which Table saw to use in a small shop?



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

I am in the process of redesigning my two car garage. I currently own two tablesaws. Sears model 113.298762 belt drive, and a 10" sears portable.I would like to sell the belt drive and mount the portable to a moveable work table that I have plans to build.I would like to keep my footprint small to make continued use of my garage for wifes car.One of my questions centers around the fence for the portable saw.I have seen the Delta T-2 30" replacement fence. I am considering creating a tabletop to allow for this fence. Is this too much work to put into this saw, or should I sell them both and look for a direct drive contractors saw?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

You might also consider selling both saws and buying a good cabinet or hybrid TS with a quality fence and mobile base.

Good Luck.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

Good advice, I like the size of the portable saw. I am considering working with what tablesaw I have because I see lots of used Sears saws for sale but not many selling right now.Would anyone like to trade two for one? Lol.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Another option is one of the job site saws with the folding, roll away, stand. I've seen the Ridgid, Ryobi, and Bosch on job sites and they all seem to work very well.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Something to think about - -

If I was starting over and if I had very limited space, I would serious consider a handheld plunge saw with a track in lieu of a table saw. This would not be the right answer for everyone, but it is an option you may want to consider.

I would only consider this option if I also had a good miter saw - preferably a sliding compound miter saw.

IMO - the only real weakness of a plunge saw relative to a table saw is tilting the blade and working on real small items. You can tilt the blade on a plunge saw but it is not as handy as tilting the blade on a table saw.

I just serve this up as an option to consider.

I own a table saw, plunge saw, miter saw and band saw. If I had to give one up due to space limitations, it would be the table saw. Note - a band saw is often a better option when working on small items.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

I had not heard of a plunge saw. Will have to check them out.Thanks


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

Sawkerf,I currently have a portable saw, I am considering mounting this in a mobile base torsion box cabinet. I would like to change the fence so I can rip larger pcs.I am considering some 1080? aluminium for a fence and rails.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

You may want to check into this New Yankee Workshop idea, www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?9908. It's designed specifically for a portable table saw. I had plans to build one some time ago but have since sold my portable TS. This is just one option among many.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My shop consists of 1/2 of a 2-car garage, so I understand space limitations.

I started off with a portable direct-drive saw. I ended up building a mobile base and extension table to make it more useful. By that time, it took up as much space as a contractor saw anyway.

Upgrading to a full-sized cast-iron contractor saw with mobile base was the best thing I ever did. Even though it is the biggest space-hog in my shop, I wouldn't downsize for anything.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I would suggest sticking with a full size saw if it all possible, whether it's your current Emerson made saw or a new hybrid/contractor saw. You give up so much going with a smaller saw. Get creative if you have to, and/or build your full size saw into a mobile workstation. I'm in half of a 2 car garage also, but manage pretty well with a full size. My work bench doubles as an outfeed table, the right wing is now a router table, and I tuck my jointer under the left wing.

Something like this my work well for you:









Here's my floor plan:


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

Knotscott I like your floor plan and your saw base.I want to build something similar. I have an idea that I want to push the saw stand against front wall of my garage to allow for car to be inside and for minor repairs if needed. Is this a direct drive saw?


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

>I would serious consider a handheld plunge saw with a track in lieu of a table saw. This would not be the right answer for everyone, but it is an option you may want to consider.

Hmmm, Things a track saw can't do:
- Dadoes
- Grooves
- Rabbets
- Rough-outs for dovetails
- Tenons
- Bridle joints
- Grooves for splines
- Grooves for keys
- Ripping narrow strips
- Repeat cuts for many pieces without having to reset (rip fence, miter angle, cross-cut or miter stop blocks)
- Coves
- Mitering narrow stock, e.g., picture frames, base / show molding.
- Finger joints
- Molding heads

While you might not want to do all of these, serious lack of capabilities for most types of joints is a deficiency, IMO.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't believe it's a direct drive saw…looks more like a belt drive contractor saw, but it's not mine.


----------



## calicant (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the same problem. Two car garage, wife needs to park her car inside at night. I like Knotscott's floorplan too but it would require no car parking. I ordered an industrial mobile base for my table saw and hope to position it against one side and wheel it out into the middle of the garage when large feed through space is required. The saw just arrived today and I'm stuck waiting on my wife to help me lift it onto the mobile base. Hopefully she had a few glasses of wine and will be willing to hump a big table saw.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I vote to sell both, and pick up a contractor saw with a riving knife. If you can get HD to take the HF 20% off coupon you could get a ridgid with a mobile base for a decent price, should be able to handle most if not all your needs. I have seen other LJ make these saws into complete mobile stations. Drawers, outfeed, router table, the whole nine yards and all moveable. Good luck.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Calicant: if I asked my wife to do that, I think she would tell me to go hump it. If ya know what I mean. Good luck with that….........


----------



## ryansworkshop (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Porter-Cable 220TS portable. Very nice portable for the money. It has an extension out the back can rip 26" width. Cuts 3" high and can use a 1/2" dado blade. It is on wheels and is parked under the desk I am typing on now.

There is pro's and con's to each tool regardless of top of the line and portable. You need to find out your priorities to answer the what tool.

I'd love to have more stationary tools, but I don't want a bigger shop, so I manage.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

Calicant,made me laugh. +1 on the Red Ryder comment. What type of saw do you have? Update to my question. I see you have a sawstop. Good for you.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

Shane A, Ridgid 10" t/s currently on c/l. I am very interested but I currently own two other saws. I may post my two saws to see what interest I get.I would like to sell the belt drive because of saw footprint among other reasons. I could go ahead with the portable on a solid table that I can build. I am still considering ways to extend the fence on the small portable saw.


----------

